# joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen



## joachim2 (12. März 2006)

Hallo an alle,
bin beim rumstöbern auf eure Seite gestoßen und finde Sie ganz toll .  
Ich komme aus Sachsen - Großraum Leipzig .
Seit 2004 beschäftige ich mich mit dem Teichbau . 
2005 ging das Abenteuer los .
Es wurden 2 kleine Teiche geplant ca. 15 qm + 2o qm , mehr gibt der Platz nicht her . Der etwas höher gelegene Teich hat einen Überlauf in den anderen Teich . Aus dem niedriger gelegenem Teich soll ein Bachlauf gespeist werden , der in den oberen Teich fließt . Durch Sumpfwasserzonen und entsprechende Bepflanzung will ich versuchen ohne Filtertechnik auszukommen . Beide Teiche haben Sumpf-(ca.15cm) Flachwasser ( 30-50 cm ) und Tiefwasserzonen ( ca. 1,20 m ). Der obere Teich ist bereits mit Folie belegt , der untere Teich noch im Rohbau . Über Anregungen und Ratschläge von erfahrenen Teichianern würde ich mich sehr freuen .   

So und jetzt gehe ich Schnee schieben  
Tschüß Joachim


----------



## Annett (12. März 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Joachim,

dann heiße ich Dich mal ganz herzlich Willkommen im Forum!!

Endlich mal jemand aus unserer Gegend  
Schön, dass Du den Weg gefunden hast!


----------



## Thorsten (12. März 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Hi Joachim,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen....noch einer aus die Ecke Leipzig, dass nimmt langsam überhand 

Viel Spaß hier bei uns !


----------



## Dr.J (12. März 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Joachim,

Ein herzlich willkomen auch von mir. 

Lass Dich nicht von Thorsten einschüchtern. Wird langsam Zeit das wir ein Gegengewicht zu denen im "Westen" aufbauen. War ja bisher eine ziemlich einseitige Geschichte. Gelle Th.?


----------



## Dodi (12. März 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Joachim!

Auch von mir ein HERLICHES WILLKOMMEN bei uns Teichfreunden!

Damit wir alle uns ein besseres Bild machen können wäre es schön, wenn Du mal einige Fotos einstellen könntest.

Dann kann man auch mehr sagen - wie heißt es so schön:
Bilder sagen oft mehr als Worte...


----------



## Joachim (12. März 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Joachim,

gleich mal noch vom Techniker ein "Hallo" und "Willkommen"!

@Thorsten
"noch einer aus die Ecke Leipzig, dass nimmt langsam überhand"


----------



## Armin501 (12. März 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Joachim,
auch von mir ein nettes Hallo zum Einstieg in dieses Forum.
Ich denke, du hast es gut getroffen.
Frag soviel wie du möchtest, aber vergiss das Lesen nicht.

Gruß Armin


----------



## jochen (12. März 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo Joachim.

Auch von mir ein Willkommensgruß.
Hier läßt`s sich gut lesen.
Vergiß aber bitte nicht zu fragen.


----------



## joachim2 (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Baugenehmigung ?
Habe beim lesen anderer Beiträge etwas von Baugenehmigung für den Bau eines Teiches gelesen ?
War das ein Jok oder ist dies wirklich nötig ? Eventuell abhängig vom Bundesland ?
Wenn Genehmigung in Sachsen benötigt wird , ab welcher Teichgröße ?  

Würde mich über eine Info freuen !

Gruß von Joachim2


----------



## karsten. (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

etwa ab DER Größe !

  

Im Ernst (noch) bedarf es keiner Baugenehmigung

aber man sollte mal drüber nachdenken 
Steuern 
auf Gartenteiche zu erheben


----------



## Thorsten (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Hi Joachim,

in manchen Beiträgen wird von einer Baugenehmigung gesprochen.....das bezieht sich allerdings, mehr auf den Chef des Hauses > also die *Frau* 

Ich zum Beispiel, musste eine, in 2facher Ausführung einreichen und wurde sogar genehmigt


----------



## joachim2 (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Danke für die prompte Info ,

hatte nämlich schon den Koffer für Alcatras gepackt . 

Also Thorsten wenn nur diese Baugenehmigung gemeint war , die liegt vor .

Für den oberen Teich recht unproblematisch . 

Für den zweiten unteren mit 

Bestechung . :

Schönen Abend noch

Gruß joachim2


----------



## sigfra (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo...

bei uns ist es aber so, das du ab einer Teichgröße von 100 000 Litern eine

Baugenehmigung brauchst...

bis dahin ist es genehmigungsfrei, sofern kein Nachbar eine Eingabe auf der Gemeinde macht... dann mußt du alles hinterher genehmigen lassen... d.h. vom Statiker usw. prüfen lassen...  

hab ich alles mitgemacht... leider ...:?


----------



## Joachim (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Hi Frank,

ist das Deutschlandweit so, oder "nur" Landesspezifisch? (die "Grenze" von 100 m³?)


----------



## Armin501 (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Vor allem, wo kann man das Nachlesen, welche §§§ in welchem Gesetz?
Ich habe nichts gefunden in Niedersachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt!!

Denn keine Vorschrift ohne gesetzliche Vorgabe!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## sigfra (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: joachim2 möchte sich vorstellen*

Hallo zusammen...

am sichersten geht ihr, wenn ihr kurz auf eurem Bauamt anruft und dort nachfragt... es kommt glaube ich auch noch drauf an, ob es ein Schwimmteich oder Fischteich oder was auch immer wird... bei mir wollten sie dortmals genau wissen, wieso und warum es ein Fischteich wird... und der war dann letztendlich bis 100 Kubik frei...


----------

